# VDJ Doppelmoderation



## HD3870 (22. März 2009)

Hallo Leute

Meine Stundenlange suche im WWW ist immernoch unbeantwortet, desshalb frage ich nun hier!

Ich bin DJ bei einem Internet Radio, und ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit VDJ (Virtual DJ 5.1) eine Doppelmoderation zu machen, nur ich habe keien ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn das ganze über skype laufen würde zudem sollte wenn gesprochen wird die musik leiser wird da man sonst nichts mehr versteht

MFG

HD


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Das die Musik leiser wird, wird allgemein als Ducking-Funktion bezeichnet rolleyes: soweit ich mich erinner)

Hierbei wird über den Sidechain eines Compressors das Mikrofon Signal so geschaltet, dass wenn die Stimme einen bestimmten Schwellwert (Threshold) überschreitet, die Musik leiser wird.

Mit Virtual Dj kenne ich mich leider nicht aus ...


----------

